# Cruze 2016 - Fake engine stamp



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks like someone manually etched the VIN onto that casting?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Looks like someone manually etched the VIN onto that casting?


It’s common for police departments to offer this, although they usually etch the window glass with the VIN. Just a thought.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, does it match the VIN on your windshield and registration? If so then you're good.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like GM stamp font to me


----------

